# Nylon Umbrella Print - suggesstions?



## tshirtfundraiser (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a request for 100 umbrellas. Trying to determine the best option.

I can outsource it out to a promotional company that provides the umbrellas and the print (seems to be a heat transfer), but this is the most expensive option.

I have my own heat press and cutter, I know the umbrellas are nylon (which I have never printed on nylon or umbrellas) so don't know what my limitations are. This may be the best cost scenario but not sure how much time and frustration I am going to endure.

The third option is to screen print using my contract screen printer. I am waiting for a price.

I would like to hear suggestions if anyone has any and what experiences you have had with decorating umbrellas. 

This job is only for a one color -I don't know yet if it will be for folding umbrellas or long ones, but will be for around 100.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Vinyl heat press them

Sent from samsung gem(the worst smart phone ever)


----------



## tshirtfundraiser (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the response. If I heat press them, since it is nylon, do I have limitation on amount of heat to use, certain vinyl that will work best. What about the spokes on the umbrella when using the heat press? I'm worried about them snapping. I imagine I would need to use pillows to raise it. I have a 16 x 20 and a 15 x 15. Thinking the 15 x 15 would be the easiest to use for this job.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I would use the smaller one and yes use a pillow unless you can remove the rib. You can call any supplier and ask them what's best to use and Yes your heat will be lower then standard vinyl. Good luck

Sent from samsung gem(the worst smart phone ever)


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

When doing umbrellas I use my cap press and Siser EZ-Weed Extra from specialty graphics. Pretty easy to do actually but if you only have a shirt press then using pillows will be a good idea to ensure you are pressing only the part of the umbrella that is being decorated. As for the amount of heat/pressure to use just follow the directions for the type of vinyl you decide to go with.


----------

